# Rocky Mountain Flatline Schaltauge??HILFE!!!



## thilo94 (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallo leute,
habe ein problem und zwar brauche ich für mein flatline ein neues schaltauge da meins ausgenudelt ist  .

Währe echt toll würdet ihr mir weilterhelfen können.

Gruß Thilo


----------



## Mitglied (7. Dezember 2010)

www.schaltauge.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thilo94 (7. Dezember 2010)

jop das gibt es da nicht b.z. ich finde es da ned  vll findet ihr ja was


----------



## bike-runner (7. Dezember 2010)

www.schaltauge.com mal schauen bzw. anfragen


----------



## gobo (7. Dezember 2010)

thilo:

bikeaction.de

die sollten eins haben,ist wohl net ganz billig!

mfg


----------



## dummundhilflos (7. Dezember 2010)

http://www3.hibike.de/shop/product/pa16c786a86df5d32c67a37d4e158aa9b/Rocky-Mountain.html

die sollten dir helfen können...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (12. Dezember 2010)

klick

tech manual runterladen > artikellnummer fürs schaltauge raussuchen > dann zum nächsten händler gehen und dort bestellen!

muss man noch alles vorkauen?


----------

